# Exposed insulation, Is it safe?



## sonofamike (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, two posts with in the first 30min of being a member...._SWEET!_

I have an unfinished basement with exposed insul. Is it safe for my kids to be down there? 
They dont mess with the insul. but we (wife and I) were thinking of cleaning up a little bit and letting them play and draw down there.

Thanks.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 5, 2008)

It's not poisonous or anything, but if they get the fiberglass on their skin it will irritate real bad and probably cause an itchy rash. It doesn't really make for a child friendly environment. I'd suggest putting drywall over it if you want to make that into a kids play area.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 6, 2008)

ToolGuy is correct and it also irritates the lungs when the insulation is breathed in, however it will only do that if it is distrubed.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 6, 2008)

ToolGuy said:


> It's not poisonous or anything, but if they get the fiberglass on their skin it will irritate real bad and probably cause an itchy rash. It doesn't really make for a child friendly environment. I'd suggest putting drywall over it if you want to make that into a kids play area.


 Or at the very least put some plastic over it.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 6, 2008)

One thing I can assure, they're going to explore every square inch of their new play space. "And what is the neat fuzzy stuff in the walls?"


----------



## sonofamike (Jan 6, 2008)

Plastic is an option. I was also thinking of replacing the area (it's small, a wall about 10' x 12' with paper backed insul. at least it takes the cute pinkness out of play a little bit.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 6, 2008)

Keep in mind that paper is eaiser to poke holes in than 6 mill poy


----------



## Phatboy (Jan 6, 2008)

10x12 your only lookin at 3 sheets of drywall if you use 8 footers for each wall, 4 sheets for 10 fters for the ceiling.  A couple boxes of 500 drywall screws, a good friend and half the morning and youll have a safe and finishable space for your children to play.  Even if you dont tape and float it it will be better than the fluffy pink stuff.


Btw, if they do get in it, masking tape is your best friend...stick it to the spot that is ichy and peel it off.  It takes all the fibers with it, and in a couple mins no more ichy.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 6, 2008)

Phatboy said:


> 10x12 your only lookin at 3 sheets of drywall if you use 8 footers for each wall, 4 sheets for 10 fters for the ceiling.  A couple boxes of 500 drywall screws, a good friend and half the morning and youll have a safe and finishable space for your children to play.  Even if you dont tape and float it it will be better than the fluffy pink stuff.
> 
> 
> Btw, if they do get in it, masking tape is your best friend...stick it to the spot that is ichy and peel it off.  It takes all the fibers with it, and in a couple mins no more ichy.


I'll second this one.


----------



## Quattro (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an "exploring" kid, and I say drywall it! You just never know when they'll grab a hunk of pink stuff and...


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you guy's tellin me this aint cotton candy!!!
I have seen blankets and old linoluem floors stapled to basement walls...nothin suprises me anymore.


----------



## sonofamike (Jan 8, 2008)

We made the decision this weekend. It's safer and the the littel ankle biters can draw on ti as well!

Thanks for all the feed-back!!

MT3


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 8, 2008)

You have made a wise choice, good luck, by the way all that little art thats going to show up will save you from haveing to hang pictures lol


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 8, 2008)

You may be paving the way for the next Rembrant!


----------



## Phatboy (Jan 12, 2008)

Since you made the comment about the kids drawing on it.  There is a paint you can get from Home Depot, that turns basically any surface into a chalk board.  You can get it in bunches of colors.

Good choice BTW.


----------

